# 5 Weeks Old. (39pics,,,,HEAVY)



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

*YOU HAD BETTER BACK UP MISTER!!!!*










*I'll SMACK the dog crap outta you!!!!*










*SAY WHAT?!*


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!

Theyre SO beautiful! They look SO great!!! I love them!!! <3 I love how brindle the patch on Jessica's dogs eye is!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

oh man they are so TEENY! I miss puppies so much, all mine are turning into punk butt teenagers! They are so precious you guys, Andy are you keeping any for yourself out of this litter? I like the little black one, myself!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

*I can do it, my daddy does and Im an OFK BOY!!!*




























*OFK IN THE HOUSE!!!*










*You want me to do WHAT??*














































*Some day Im gonna wear this!!!*










*We started them on semi solid food today and they loved it!!!*


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

They are all looking great!!!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I LOVE the color variety. Ahhh...PUPPIES! <3


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

theyre beautiful!


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Male E. xDD Dog slap.

Nice pups, I want them all.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

OMIGOSH PUPPIESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooove them

k its official i will steal them all  they are all mine!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

omg omg omg I want ONE ... their freakn BEAUTIFUL~!!! I'm thinkn at some point Duece is going to need a sister ... ~smirk~


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

theyre looking great andy.... can't wait to come out!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

they are looking very good...and cute! lol i love the pick with male e looking like hes gonna give a smack down lol. looks like onyx is gonna have a tug o war buddy.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

AAAAAAAAHHHWWWWW, I wanted that black female puuuuupppppyyyyyy. :-(


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

not my style of dog, but cute pups lol oke:


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

aww they are so cute!! thanks for sharing. nice work.


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

Man they looking good


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Those have got to be some of the best puppy pics ever!!! I can't wait to see these guys grow up!


----------



## tonina (Oct 9, 2009)

aaaaaaaaaaaa so beautifull omg


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

lmao aww that is to cute and funny for words!
They seem so active in play and everything...I dont think even pig and cree where that playful and fun like when they were five weeks

....now how come ours is always the lazy ones????

any whats really that is to cute and funny lol


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Awe, gorgeous babies! I wish you were closer so I could come over to play!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG OFK, those pups are gorgeous and I really like that fawn brindle?? that white faced one is way to cute and looks like it has A LOT of spunk


----------



## Mara (Feb 19, 2009)

I think I am in love with all of them haha


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Harley D said:


> lmao aww that is to cute and funny for words!
> They seem so active in play and everything...I dont think even pig and cree where that playful and fun like when they were five weeks
> 
> ....now how come ours is always the lazy ones????
> ...


Because we have bullies! lmao.... Andy!!! Are you keeping any off this litter?!


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Because we have bullies! lmao.... Andy!!! Are you keeping any off this litter?!


 NOOOO shana I mean ALL the dogs


----------



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh the babies! Gorgeous! I love them all and I have a tender spot for the white pups.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

The new 6 week pics should be in tommorow!!!! Im so exited I can't wait.


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

OMG! Puppies...love puppies I love the brindle color ,all pups soooooo adorable and very active


----------

